# M&M



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hello







long time no chat, is everything ok?Let me know how your going, ((hugs)) Clair xx


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Clair!







Sorry I've been so neglectful!! Yes, I am doing quite well...I've started dating a most wonderful man, so I'm neglecting everything else!! ROFL














CFS-wise I'm doing about the same, but otherwise, my head is up in the clouds.







lol You know how it goes when it's still new and fabulous.







How are things with you?


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Well good for you!







glad to hear you've found yourself a wonderful man but I'm not surprised it was only a matter of time before they began banging down your door







Don't worry about neglecting everything else for a bit you just enjoy yourself and try not to get too worn out!Have fun, glad to hear your ok though. hugs. Clair xxp.s. I'm fine having a few dramas here and there but nothing I'm not used to LOL.


----------

